# stickfighting tournament in sacramento



## thekuntawman (May 31, 2003)

my friend dexter labonog will be promoting a eskrima tournament as part of the lee-jet don kung fu tournament this month in sacramento. i was suppose to help him but i had an emergency to take me out of town (i am not in sacramento). i would like to invite everyone who has fighters to bring them, and he told me he need referees and judges. you can find his site at www.bahalana.com


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thekuntawman _
> *my friend dexter labonog will be promoting a eskrima tournament as part of the lee-jet don kung fu tournament this month in sacramento. i was suppose to help him but i had an emergency to take me out of town (i am not in sacramento). i would like to invite everyone who has fighters to bring them, and he told me he need referees and judges. you can find his site at www.bahalana.com *




Even though you are not gong to be there, make sure you gives us an update, for all of us in the MId west and East who canot just drop by


----------



## bart (Jun 1, 2003)

I'm moving to Sacramento this summer (tomorrow actually!). I intend to be in the tournament if the date doesn't conflict with a WEKAF style tournament I'm going to be helping officiate at Mt San Antonio College in Walnut, California that same month. 

It's padded stick using a helmet and gloves, but no body protector. It's continuous action so it should be interesting. I'm looking forward to it. I'll be sure to write up a review of either one.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bart _
> *I'm moving to Sacramento this summer (tomorrow actually!).*



Good luck with the move!


----------

